
Wait, Plastic Can Be Good for the Environment? - Reedx
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/wait-plastic-can-be-good-for-the-environment/
======
ropiwqefjnpoa
Quite alot of spin here. One issue is that plastic production is not
"environmentally friendly" in the first place. Second is the waste of a
valuable resource we cant get back. Is plastic bottles and all the little bits
of plastic junk we produce REALLY the best use of petroleum? Who wrote this
article? Coke?

------
AstralStorm
Sure, biodegradable plastic bags are slightly better than TetraPak and
polystyrene packaging. Polypropylene if properly recycled would be on par, but
recycling almost never happens right.

So, pure carton, if it works, is the best. (Apparently waxed cannot be
recycled, but still it's compostable and clean to burn.) Cans and glass jars
follow.

------
jbob2000
This is an advertisement for Pepsi and Coke's upcoming PET bottles. The crux
of the article is "biodegradable plastic bad, buy coke bottles made with PET".

Look at the rest of the author's articles. If you read in between the lines on
them, they could all be summed up as "don't worry, keep the consumer habits
you already have, change is coming".

------
fiftythree219
That didn't make any sense

